# Feathers, Feathers, Feathers!



## rzrbkhog (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been reading a lot about things that can be done with the feathers (after cleaning and freezing for two weeks to kill off any parasites). 

Some of the ideas include making cat toys, hat or hair decorations, dresses, Native American headdresses, arrows, and flies for fly fishing. 

What types of things do you do with your chicken feathers? Do you have any new ideas of what to do? 

I'm very interested in your ideas! 

Heidi


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I was wondering what to do with all of them all over the yard while the girls were molting. Our windstorms blew them all away so that was that. I still get a few here and there. I would live to hear ideas.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

So are you talking just about the feathers that you find around the yard? 

It takes a "very nice" feather for me to pick it up and keep it but I do (sometimes) I make dream catchers and nice, pretty feathers get used in them. (along with other crafts)

My dad makes fishing lures with some feathers ... I had to get a Roo that he picked out for that. lol

I have also made a few pillows but that was not from the feathers I found in the yard.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## rzrbkhog (Oct 15, 2012)

Those painted feathers are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## rzrbkhog (Oct 15, 2012)

*Craft ideas for feathers*

Yes, I am talking both about the ones you find in the yard, and the ones that are, shall we say, harvested.

For the ones you find in the yard: of course, we want them to be clean! The first steps that I have read about recently are about how to properly clean them.

My reading indicates that they should be washed gently with a mild soap and warm water, and rinsed well to remove any manure. Then, after they dry, put them in the freezer for two weeks to kill of any parasites. Or maybe it's freeze first, THEN wash... either way, make sure they are clean.

Then, they can be dyed - a lot of people just use RIT dye. Then they can be used for hair decorations, hats, fly lures for fly fishing.

I have used colored feathers (and now I will use my own chicken feathers instead of the craft store ones) to decorate Bible bookmarks that I've made with ribbon, beads, and a cross pendant.

Other plans for our next batch of feathers: making fancy pencils and pens and making those woven hair things that are popular these days. I've made those with craft feathers before, but I make them hanging from a small hair clip, so my daughters could take them out and re-use them.

I'm also thinking of making a small table with a sunken tray style top, making some sort of nature collage on it, then covering it with glass for a unique nature-themed piece of furniture.

What are some of your ideas? I'm not as talented as Oakwood so I can't paint them!  lol



Sundancers said:


> So are you talking just about the feathers that you find around the yard?
> 
> It takes a "very nice" feather for me to pick it up and keep it but I do (sometimes) I make dream catchers and nice, pretty feathers get used in them. (along with other crafts)
> 
> ...


----------



## rzrbkhog (Oct 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention - ALL feathers should be cleaned, not just the ones we find in the yard. 

Other item I forgot to mention - feathers can be re "zipped" if they become scraggly looking. Just wet the feather and gently press the feather in between your thumb and finger and pull outward. Start at the "stem" (forgive my lack of proper terminology) and gently press and pull outward. You can try it dry, but if it's not zipping, wetting it will help.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Are these goose feathers?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Potters use the heavy wing feathers in Raku fired pottery. After the pot is fired and pulled out (still glowing!!) then the feather is touched to the surface and it burns an impression onto the surface. Horse hair is also used in this way, they both make a very interesting random decoration.

Also, I just compost them, they are high in protein but take a long time to break down, so they go in the long term compost.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Pottery..............


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*The white feathers are by artist Ian Davy.*

Painted swan feathers.


----------



## rzrbkhog (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are some sites I ran across while searching:

1. Another method of cleaning feathers

2. Craftster has some cute ideas, you just have to scroll through.


----------

